# Is he a Gelding? Pictures



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I know I've seen a few posts on this before, but I have pictures and would like an *opinion*. I am having the vet out to check when we do Coggins in the next week.

I have a coming 2 year old Arab/QH cross I bought as a yearling last summer. I was told he was gelded. All his paperwork said gelding on it, including his coggins and health certificate and his registration papers.

Now the people I board with are telling me he's dropping and I went to look and found some loose skin that looked an awfully lot like testicales that were beginning to desend (at least to me, I'm not overly familiar with uncut male horses.)

Anyways, it bears looking into. He is NOT acting studly, NOT trying to mount mares. Merely displaying the length of his male anatomy. 

So, for those more familiar then me.. what do you think? These are the two bests pictures I have.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

What's it feel like? When was he gelded?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

To me it didn't feel like there was anything in there, it felt.. for lack of a better term, squishy. But I expect to feel almost a ball, right? I'm not sure when he was gelded, i'd say Janurary/feb 2011. I need to get in touch with the breeder but I am going to wait until the vet gives me their opinion.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

That looks like my coming 2 year old almost. My guy's are a little bigger and one is smaller than the other. Sure looks like testicles to me, but what does it feel like? Will he let you touch there?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If they are squishy then I would say no, however he might "suck" them up when you go to grope him.

If he has gained some weight since you bought him, then it may be fat...but he doesn't seem to have a whole lot on his sheath....


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have geldings and one was gelded at 7 months he never looked like that after being gelded. Looks like hes not gelded from the photos.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Honestly he looks suspicious enough to have a vet out. He does not look gelded to me. Most horses who have been gelded young don't have hangy scrotum skin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like he just has the bag the balls came in. To put your mind at ease, have a vet check. He prolly needs his teeth checked anyways & certainly checked for wolf teeth.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My guy was gelded at just over two-years-old (I think he was 26 months?) and even he doesn't have, as cakemom so aptly put it, "hangy scrotum skin." He also didn't act studdy or try to mount mares. Heck, I don't even think he knew what a mare was. lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not all skin elasticity is the same on all horses. Just like.... oh never mind. Call the vet.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I have a gelding and see his penis all the time. That is no indication of whether or not he has been gelded.


----------



## PaintedPegasus (Apr 2, 2012)

That doesn't look like a coming 2 year old stallion's package. You would find fairly noticeable testicles in there by now. And if he was a cryptorchid (retained testicles), he would be acting like a coming 2 year old stallion. As well they usually don't retain both testes in a cryptorchid...you can usually feel one in the scrotum or sitting in the inguinal ring.

Maybe be will just be the gelding that all the others are jealous of...because he will have a nice package. haha


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Sure looks like it could be testicles dropping. Pinch the area above the swellings with your thumb and fingers and see of you can trap the testicles in the scrotum. They should feel like small, firm lumps about the size of an almond in the shell.

I would separate him from ALL fillies and mares until you know for sure. They can be really sneaky. If he is hanging his other 'boy part' out, he is probably still a stud.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd definitely have it checked because the skin DOES look suspicious, but just because he shows off his penis doesn't mean he isn't gelded. Mine was gelded very young and you see his daddy parts all of the time.


----------



## trooper123 (Apr 4, 2012)

i think hes a stallion ! i have got a pony that we are sure hes gelded and hasn't got the droopy bits!


----------



## PaintedPegasus (Apr 2, 2012)

When in doubt....get the vet out! Just make sure you let everyone know. Lol. 

Just out of curiosity, when is this little guy actually turning 2? An April foal and a July foal look a lot different at this time of year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I do have one gelding that is droopy like that. He was gelded as a 2 year old - I know he was gelded because I was there during the procedure and saw both removed - but he still has some droopage.


----------



## PaintedPegasus (Apr 2, 2012)

Some scar more than others as well. I've seen that quite a bit. 

I personally doubt he isn't gelded considering the lack of development and all the paperwork mentioned. I can't see why someone would go to all that length of filling out the paperwork and getting vets to sign off if he wasn't. 

But it's hard to give a good old grope...I mean palpation... through a photo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha, oh the things we have to go through with horses.

The vet is coming out next week, so I'll have to wait till then for full confirmation but I will definatly do as you suggest Cherie and give the boy a better grope. 

Now I'm going to have all my horse friends feeling him up until then just to see what they say, the poor boy. At least he'll get use to hands being down there, though he is pretty good now about standing for it. 

I haven't noticed any extra 'showing off' of the penis, but I'm told he does it.. but I've seen plenty of geldings, my other horse included, that flex and stretch when relaxed so who knows what they see. 

He's a July baby, and a small one at that. Both his parents were 15.1 and 15.3 respectively and he's.. a grand total of 13 hands.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Good Luck!
They look like testicles to me! I've had two gelded and they only maybe look like that for a couple weeks/days afters. I think there's sumphin goin on down thar!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Had a lady bring in a horse that was about 16 months. He acted studdy, but she had the paperwork saying he was gelded . We did tests and finally an ultrasound, he had retained BOTH testicles so he was indeed not gelded..We did surgery and got both testicles out.
Did you buy this horse directly from the breeder or someone else? If from someone else, they might have bought him young, never gelded him because they never showed up, assumed he was gelded by the breeders,etc.
The vet will know for sure.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I was at an auction a couple of weeks ago-and there was one who actually had a "package" slightly larger than this......no owner around, so some were saying gelding, others stud......the vet said gelding.....but, knowing that there was no way to know without an ultrasound for retained testicles.....we passed on him as a project. He was really cute, too.....:-(.

Some geldings "let it hang out" more than others, I have never known why, but they do. Sort of reminds me of some folks preferring to go "commando".


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HAHA! The only reason why I DON'T like my geldings is because they are always "Hangin Loose"! Just when I get the perfect shot I notice their junk, photoshop time!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

FlyGap said:


> HAHA! The only reason why I DON'T like my geldings is because they are always "Hangin Loose"! Just when I get the perfect shot I notice their junk, photoshop time!


I will take it anyway over the whole yukky squirting. :?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought him from his breeder and he was gelded before I got him. I haven't gotten in touch with her yet, though I plan to. I want to hear what the Vet says before contacting her, that way I can have a more informed conversation. 

I'm trying to sell him because he's way too small and I doubt he'll get the 15 hands his parents are, but this definatly throws a wrinkle in my plan! Gah, animals.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Daughter rescued a horse that the owner swore up and down was gelded. Of course, this yahoo also said the horse was 10 years old and his kids had been riding him for the last year. Poor horse was in horrid shape.

We brought him home and the farrier came out the next day or so. I don't know all that much about horses, but something told me this was NOT an adult horse. Sure enough, farrier mouthed the horse, and he was only about 18 months old...so the jerk's kids started out riding a six month old baby?

Anyhoo, as the poor guy began to gain weight and look less like a mangy sack of bones, we noticed he was "developing" in his male area. Farrier checked it for us while he was out and thought it might be scar tissue, since it didn't feel like nutty friends, so we didn't worry about it. Big mistake.

A few weeks later, literally overnight, the horse went from sweet natured and friendly to a raging, squealing, stomping fiend spoiling for a fight or romance, either one - didn't seem to matter. We had him gelded immediately, even though it wasn't the best time of the year. I wanted no more unwanted babies, for sure, so I paid for it myself rather than waiting for daughter to come up with the $$. 

I have learned from this experience. If I ever deal with young stock again, I will NEVER again take someone's word that a male has been gelded. The vet will have to check it out before I let that horse on the property.

Oh, and the now for sure gelding, is back to his old sweet self.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Welp, he is fully gelded. Just got some extra skin there.there are scars on both side from his castration and Vet said he couldn't feel anthing. He spent some time looking too, which did not make my boy happy. Now to work on his sudden attitude he has.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

dee said:


> Daughter rescued a horse that the owner swore up and down was gelded. Of course, this yahoo also said the horse was 10 years old and his kids had been riding him for the last year. Poor horse was in horrid shape.
> 
> We brought him home and the farrier came out the next day or so. I don't know all that much about horses, but something told me this was NOT an adult horse. Sure enough, farrier mouthed the horse, and he was only about 18 months old...so the jerk's kids started out riding a six month old baby?
> 
> ...


 

I just love this term. Lots of potential there.
like, "Me and my nutty friends". or, "Don't hang out with your nutty friends" "you can't trust your nutty friends"
"those nutty friends are always getting you into trouble"

Sorry for Off Topic. Just couldnt' resist.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> HAHA! The only reason why I DON'T like my geldings is because they are always "Hangin Loose"! Just when I get the perfect shot I notice their junk, photoshop time!


Hah! Check out this shot of the racehorse Pulpit and I....now I'm wondering why the horse's head was cut out but not the rear end :rofl:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Lolololololololol!!!!!!!!!!!
I seriously just choked on an orange slice!!!!!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Hah! Check out this shot of the racehorse Pulpit and I....now I'm wondering why the horse's head was cut out but not the rear end :rofl:


I'd say someone was photo bombed by a horse ROFL!


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Hah! Check out this shot of the racehorse Pulpit and I....now I'm wondering why the horse's head was cut out but not the rear end :rofl:


 

:rofl: LOL!!! Now that's a PHOTO FAIL if I ever saw one!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

:rofl: I'm still laughing!!! :rofl:

It's even funnier with the look on your face!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol! I knew it was out, too, I was kind of just waiting for him to put it back in so she could snap the picture...How 'bout a nice one now?


----------

